# Jogi Zank - Seminar - Feedback



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Has anyone attended a seminar or trained with Jogi and if so, would you care to share your feedback/experiences? 

From what I have read, it would be a great one to attend but would love to hear what anyone may have to offer.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Not a seminar, but worked dogs in Germany with him after the 2002 WUSV. 

Excellent handler, trainer, helper. Intuitive.


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you very much Sue  

PS: Can't wait to hear all about the upcoming P litter!


----------



## Greg Naranjo (Oct 28, 2008)

Nicole, Hopefully you can get some feedback, if you are interested, we are hosting Jogi and one of his helpers for a 3 day seminar in Maryland, June 10-12th. 

Regards


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Go to the seminar at Greg's if you can.

Jogi works and breathes working dogs. Balanced, focused and good.


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks Greg & Sue,

There are 2 seminars this upcoming Fall that I am very interested in attending, both only about 8 hours away - sounds like it would be well worth going. 

Now I just need to figure out how I can manage to swing them with my work schedule :wink:


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

A training buddy and myself are attending Jogi's seminar.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Whatever your ideas, opinions on "tools", etc. for dog training, a visit to this man can only be positive. Some of the members of my dog club visited him, some more than once. They were all impressed.

His knowledge of dogs and dog training is immense. Even if his methods are not 100% to your liking - you can adapt them to your own.


----------



## Greg Naranjo (Oct 28, 2008)

Faisal & Nicole...hope to see you there, its going to be an excellent seminar!


----------

